# A Interesting Old Pflueger Reel From 1943 . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

A Interesting Old Pflueger Reel From 1943 . . .


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Make Fishing GREAT Again !!!

View attachment 29017


View attachment 29025


View attachment 29033


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Make Fishing GREAT Again !


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you collect them Dave?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

i have a 1935 ponitac surf reel by pflueger...and have used it on a 10' calcutta bamboo surf rod


----------

